# Möglichkeit zur Löschung der Blogbilder?



## Shonju (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es 'ne Möglichkeit gibt Bilder die man als Blogbilder hochgeladen hat, wieder zu löschen?
Ich meine diese Bilder, die wenn man sie Anfügt oben rechts in einem Blogeintrag vorkommen.

Hoffe auf ne hilfreiche Antwort

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Shonju


----------



## MikkeyDee (31. Oktober 2007)

Also zumindestens kannst du ja jeden einzelnen Beitrag editieren und dann bei "Optional: Anhängen eines Bildes" auf "Kein Bild" gehen. Dann müsste das Bild weg sein. Oder du löscht das Posting komplett.


----------



## Isegrim (31. Oktober 2007)

Shonju schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es 'ne Möglichkeit gibt Bilder die man als Blogbilder hochgeladen hat, wieder zu löschen?
> Ich meine diese Bilder, die wenn man sie Anfügt oben rechts in einem Blogeintrag vorkommen.
> 
> Hoffe auf ne hilfreiche Antwort
> ...



Einen Blogeintrag kannst du mit einem Klick hierauf editieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entferne ganz einfach das entsprechende img-Tag aus deinem Blogeintrag.
Wenn du ein anderes Bild meinst, fertige bitte einen Screenshot der Umgebung an, oder erkläre den „Klickpfad“.


----------



## Shonju (31. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ist schon des richtige, aber man kann sich ja aussuchen welches Bild man angezeigt haben möchte aus so einem kleinen Menü. Und meine Frage ist halt die, ob man diese auch wieder aus diesem "Auswahlmenü" löschen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2007)

Shonju schrieb:


> Naja, ist schon des richtige, aber man kann sich ja aussuchen welches Bild man angezeigt haben möchte aus so einem kleinen Menü. Und meine Frage ist halt die, ob man diese auch wieder aus diesem "Auswahlmenü" löschen kann?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau das wüsste ich auch gern... Bei mir ist die Liste langsam etwas voll. Und einige der Bilder brauche ich nicht wieder.


----------



## Ellesar1 (1. November 2007)

soviel ich weiss geht das nicht. also abwarten, bis da ne funktion eingefügt wird. so tragisch ists jedoch auch nicht, da das neuste bild immer ganz oben in die liste eingefügt wird.


----------



## Karuna (29. Januar 2008)

So langsam bräuchte ich auch mal so eine Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat sich ziemlich viel Müll angesammelt im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Karuna (11. Februar 2008)

*schieb*  Gibt´s vielleicht wenigstens ein Statement ob sowas geplant ist?


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2008)

Im aktuellen System kommt das nicht mehr.


----------



## Karuna (19. Februar 2008)

kommt nicht mehr heisst:

1) keine eigenen Blogbilder mehr oder

2) wir planen das einzubauen aber nicht mehr in der nächsten Version sondern in einer der folgenden?


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2008)

Karuna schrieb:


> kommt nicht mehr heisst:
> 
> 1) keine eigenen Blogbilder mehr oder
> 
> 2) wir planen das einzubauen aber nicht mehr in der nächsten Version sondern in einer der folgenden?



2. <-- aber in der nächsten Version.


----------



## Karuna (19. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2. <-- aber in der nächsten Version.



jippiiiiieeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croms (16. April 2008)

Also ich kann Die Bilder aus Dem Blog-Bilder auch nicht löschen
Ich weis nicht ob das jetzt geht.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Text aus mybuffed-F.A.Q:

Wieso tauchen die Bilder meines Blogs nicht in der Fotogalerie meines mybuffed-Profils auf?

Auf eurer mybuffed-Profilseite gibt zwei Bereiche, in denen ihr Bilder hochladen und euren Freunden zeigen könnt: Blog-Bilder und Bilder der Fotogalerie. Wir haben diese Bilderpools voneinander getrennt, damit ihr eure Galerie unabhängig von eurem Blog pflegen könnt. In der Fotogalerie dürft ihr euren Bildern übrigens auch mit eigenen Bildunterschriften versehen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei mir wird nur Bilder in meinem Profil angezeit.
Der Blog-Bilder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder ist das ein Anzeigefehler bei mir.
Kann somit die Bilder nicht mer Löschen die ich im Blog  Hochgeladen hab was für mich eine Enteignung von Eigentum ist.

Eigentum: ist die Verfügungsgewalt über eine Sache auf rechtlicher Grundlage. Dabei kann es sich wie beim geistigen Eigentum auch um immaterielle vermögenswerte Sachen handeln

Solte es doch möglich sein die Bilder aus dem Blog zu löschen schreib mir mal einer wie das geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (17. April 2008)

Hallo Croms.

Die von ZAM erwähnte neue Version ist noch nicht in Verwendung, ergo lassen sich Blogbilder noch nicht löschen.
Blog-Bilder haben keinen eigenen Tab wie Allgemein, Blog, Gästebuch, Bilder, (Premium), Einstellungen. Stattdessen findet sich eine Übersicht der bereits hochgeladenen Blog-Bilder beim Erstellen eines neuen Blogeintrags.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2008)

In der nächsten Version wird das Bloggen ein bisschen anders ausschauen  - mehr kann ich dazu jetzt nicht schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croms (18. April 2008)

Ahso und ich dachte das Prob. wer bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok Dank euch.


----------

